# Best build car



## Rick420 (Nov 28, 2009)

Im wanting to start a new build with a junk car That i can fix up and start from scratch. I notice alot of hatchback's,civics,ect. in the comp lanes...what would be the best car for DB drags? I was actualy thinking of an old VW bug...any ideas out there?


----------



## Albinoberger (Jul 14, 2009)

The only problem that I foresee with the old beetle is that the engine is in the back so I dont know how much space you would have for your audio equipment back there. Generally hatchbacks tend to be the cheapest way to get loud and is the most used path as far as I have seen..


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

The old schoole beetles can get very loud. There is room behind the rear seat for at least two 12s.

One thing to consider is that the old bugs used a 6 volt electrical system. This is something that you would have to convert if the donor car had not already been switched over.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

CRX or Astro, depending on your goals.


----------



## twosevennine (Jun 30, 2009)

If your thinking about an old beetle you may also want to consider the orginal Mini Coopers


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

What about a Golf GTi with no back seats?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 31, 2006)

Ford Festiva/escort?


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

twosevennine said:


> If your thinking about an old beetle you may also want to consider the orginal Mini Coopers


THIS!!!!

Cool ass ****ing little car man, I worked on one a few weeks back and it was just such a neat little car, I gotta admit though it was hella cool to be able to completely turn around the car inside of a 2 bay shop lol


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Beetles are not that good for pure SPL.

A CRX would be the way to go. Explorers can get loud too.

Or as funny as it sounds, a Yugo.

Better question would be to ask what class in dBDRA do you want to compete in?


----------



## danielp (Jan 6, 2010)

From all the cars mentioned...The Mini Cooper Panel van is the way to go...
Here is SA it is widely used and the guys are making bid numbers.


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 17, 2008)

I recommend the CRX. Almost anything in the back gets loud.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

CRX gets my vote. I did big numbers with it


----------

